# anyone going to westminster?



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

The Hav judging is on Monday at noon. Is anyone planning to be there (besides me)?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I've gone for the past 6 yrs, but have to pass this year. I am going to the GNYHC show on the Sat before. It's lots of fun and you get to see the Havs up close. It's at the Hotel Pennsylvania.


----------



## hutsonshouse (Oct 14, 2010)

I wish! That is on my bucket list, to make it to "the show"


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I wish too.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Does anyone know any of the Havanese that will be showing? 
I went to my first dog show a few weeks ago and the last part of the show all these people all dressed up came out I was told they were handlers. One very pretty young girl caught my attention her Havanese looked like it had had a cut she won a ribbon. I asked my new friends about that and they said stuff like that happens. Any way I would love to go.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I am looking to go on Saturday to the Hotel PA, and Monday for the Hav judging.
I hope the weather cooperates.


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

what happens at the Hotel PA event? Can you bring your own dog? Is it basically social?


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

GNYHC Specialty info on this thread:

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=13272&referrerid=808


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I might take the train in just for the Havanese show. It will all depend on how I am feeling.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

FancyNancy said:


> what happens at the Hotel PA event? Can you bring your own dog? Is it basically social?


It's the GNYHC Regional Specialty show. No, you can't bring your own dog to this event. There are also other breeds being shown at the same time, all in different rings. Laurie and Cordelia, hope to see you there!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

I hate you guys....I'll be watching from my couch...every year, for the rest of my life...


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I have gone every year for the last few and I hate to miss it all but think that the Havs are the only one Iam going in for. I will not be there on SAturday though - as much as I would love to see that show!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

dodrop82 said:


> I hate you guys....I'll be watching from my couch...every year, for the rest of my life...


Don't feel bad, Stacey - that is exactly where I will be watching from. I am just hoping to make it to one of the National Havanese Specialty events someday. DH has a brother in Minneapolis and I think it is there next year? I can dream.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I would love to see the show with all the Havanese. Wish they would televise it.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I am envious even of the ones who get to watch it from thier couch! LOL
we don't have cable!  I wonder if it is posted online at all??


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

They will post a video of the Hav judging a couple of hours after it takes place. Just go the the Westminster website and check out the video. It will probably be be up Monday, 2/14 in the evening sometime, as the Hav judging is at noon.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awesome! thanks! I'll be on the lookout for it!!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I was setting up my dvr to record the show. 

Question: Why aren't the Havanese and Bichon Frise in the same group? The Hav is in the Toy while the Bichon Frise is in the Non-sporting.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

As far as I know Gelbergirl and Elizabeth are the only ones going. I decided not to push my luck with my recovery so I will not go. 

Is anyone else in this area going??


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Just want anyone going to Westminster that you will not be disappointed with the Havs. Saw most of them Saturday at the GNYHC Regional show and they are beautiful!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Ugh I recorded the first part of it but didn't record the vital 2nd half after the channel jump 

I found this and it shows all the Havs 

http://video.westminsterkennelclub.org/breed_judging/toy/2011_4/havanese/v1293181


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

The second half is tonight!


----------



## destiny (Nov 26, 2010)

If you go to the official Westminster site on the internet you can watch videos of all of the breeds. Just google Westminster Dog Show 2011 and you will get to see everything about the dog show. Click on videos and than click on any breed you may wish to watch.
Enjoy!!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

earfax and I had a great time.
benching, all sorts of dogs, sat at the ring for the havs.
One was cuter and sweeter than the next.
All havanese were smiling from ear to ear.
thanks to earfax for meeting up with me on day 1.
(and oh-i-could-not-resist, went in for day 2 as well !)


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Is there anywhere on the site (I tried to search and wasn't having any luck) that says who the Havs are, the owners, etc? Other than the four winners? 

Congratulations to Kathy of Bellatak and her McDreamy, who I see got an Award of Merit. That is cool!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

snicker.... Jack didn't like the judge of the Toy group. Every time the judge made that funny noise to get the attention of the dog, Jack barked at the tv. ound:


----------



## psow9421 (Mar 24, 2010)

FancyNancy said:


> what happens at the Hotel PA event? Can you bring your own dog? Is it basically social?[/QUOTELi
> 
> Lindy Hop and Jump Jive Jimmy were in the Progressive and the GNYHC shows over the weekend. Lindy is already a champion. Friday was the first time in the ring for Jump Jive Jimmy at 7 1/2 months old. On Friday he won Best Of Winners a 3 pt major and best Havanese puppy. On Saturday Jimmy won reserve! I am still flying high on his wins! Lindy is on the small side so she didn't win this time around. Althought whe had a great time with all the people that came to see the Hav's. If you go to another and we are their stop by and say hello!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Congratulations!!! How wonderful! :whoo:


----------



## destiny (Nov 26, 2010)

Wow, that is so awesome. I just starting showing in conformation, my first show was in December, Desi was six months and one day. He did awesome, ending up getting a 3 point major like your little Jimmy. He has been to three shows now and he has two majors and a totla of eight points. However, his last show, last week he did not get anything. It was dissappointing, but it sure is fun when they are winning. However, win or lose, we love them anyway. Have fun and good luck!!


----------



## psow9421 (Mar 24, 2010)

I love to hear from Havanese owners that show their own dog in Conformation. Congrats on your win! Keep me posted Desi looks beautiful!
Pam


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

You should post your wonderful news in a new thread. :clap2:


----------



## psow9421 (Mar 24, 2010)

I took your advise!
Thanks,
Pam


----------



## destiny (Nov 26, 2010)

psow9421 said:


> I love to hear from Havanese owners that show their own dog in Conformation. Congrats on your win! Keep me posted Desi looks beautiful!
> Pam


Thank you, Pam. Great photos of Jimmy, he is gorgeous.

Cristi


----------

